# Like A Hurricane Chayym Chaviv



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

*DISCLAIMER: It is SchH training and NOOOOO you can't get back the ten minutes of your life that it takes watching this film:-o *

Been awhile since I posted any pictures or videos of Zane. His foundation was in French Ring and hopefully by the time we are done titling in SchH - if and when I can ever get my head out of my a$$  , a FR club will be active around my neck of the woods. I DO enjoy doing SchH though, the people I train with are really a fun group.

This is a combo of video clips from *training* protection phase (21.5-22.5 months old) with alotta errors...._*especially by me*_...be gentle.... first time sport dog handler/trainer here8-[ 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IoxeVaCWXMA


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Looks like a great dog. I think you're being a bit hard on yourself. 
Who doesn't make mistakes?
Thanks for sharing.

Julie


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

He looks good to me. and btw, as beautiful as he was as a puppy, he's even more gorgeous as an adult. still one of the purtiest mals i've ever seen.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

lacey--i agree w/amber, god, he's a gorgeous dog!!! 

i'm actually glad you had the heeling away at the beginning, as that Eminem song is one of my favs, i was kinda getting into that and not watching closely  i liked that flip he did for you after the third blind (first run) too. and NOW i see just what ppl mean teaching the revier as an OB excercise--thanks!!

question(s): why is the helper telling him "siddown"? aren't corrections supposed to come fr handler? and, why in the last blind of the vid, is the helper tapping him on the shoulder? i realize these expose my ignorance, but hey, i'm not too proud (have no reason to be)....

i think he looks great, and you should at least post pics/vids more often! i've missed seeing you around


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Good job Lacey....I like how calm and deliberate he is, not to mention, he is gorgeous!=D> =D>


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks everyone ! I'm a bit bias, but I think he's a good lookin boy as well and he's game for anything.

Thanks Ann - been busy lately and been trying to limit my computer time....missed the crew here. 

As for the helper telling him to sit down. Uhmmmmm Zane has been known to come into the blind and cheap shot - and he usually goes for the non-sleeve shoulder He has not done it in awhile...but the way he came into the blind, with the fencing he had never seen before around it, on that last blind in the video...it was better to be safe then sorry. * I *usually do tell him to sit, but to be perfectly honest I'm trying to work through some conflict that I caused in the blind. ](*,) 

As for the helper tapping him - there are two club helpers very close behind Zane, that Zane was keeping an eye on and then about 5 other people outside the camera's view. His attention needed to remain with the helper that was actually in the blind not on anyone else...especially not on me coming around the blind to set up (conflict I caused)- thus the tapping. Zane does not take kindly to physical corrections by anyone else....but the tapping was okay:wink: 

Obedience/Heeling down field when he KNOWS a helper is in blind six...took awhile to achieve...whole different drive, as I'm sure you understand. For some reason control/obedience was easier to achieve with a visible helper/decoy on the field.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey Lacey, I don't care what excuses you make for yourself , I still think Zane is really cool to watch. I HAVE seen much worse, and I am quite good at screwing up as well, you know. Although, for once, the music is not on my list of favorites... 

I thought the helper did a good job to make him keep his focus. Love the training videos. It so much more interesting to see the tips and tricks used to get a dog to improve, than to watch a flawless performance.


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Love this dog!


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Whatever...this dog obviously sucks and is ugly.

Tell you what, I will take him for you so you no longer have to be embarassed:mrgreen: 

Thanks for sharing the training vid=D> =D>


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm in love with Zane! Every now and then I go to your site to see if you you've posted new videos or pictures!! I'm also addicted to Carmen's website and am always there checking out photos of her dogs (and looking for updates)!


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Thanks Girls! I definitely agree with you Anna in reference to the helper (Chico) - he has great timing and knows Zane very well. Although this may sound a bit corny....I feel very lucky and honored to have a high level competitor give *freely* of his knowledge and skills, especially to a newbie in the sport like me. I know there are alot of attitudes and negatives in SchH....but there still are some really good people/handler/trainers out there as well.

Jennifer in my comments I never said anything bad about Zane - he's a wonderful dog..on and off the trial field. I'm the problem, but he's stuck with me because I would not/could not give him up for anything;-) 

Carmen - Zane's breeder (Like A Hurricane Working Malinois) is really a wonderful person and definitely breeds some really nice Mal's. She's always been there for us, anytime I had a question or just to see how Zane is doing. Once Zane is titled to a 3 in one sport (hubby's rule:-x ), I know I'll be trying to get another pup from her


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Erica Boling said:


> I'm in love with Zane! Every now and then I go to your site to see if you you've posted new videos or pictures!! I'm also addicted to Carmen's website and am always there checking out photos of her dogs (and looking for updates)!



just a little bit more than a year to wait for you....

and Lacey, the little guy looks and is working GREAT everybody has learn it and if he is as forgiving as his father (Aha (Ace) van Joefarm) he will give you the chance to make your mistakes....he is also the dog that guided me as a newbie in the sports.....


----------



## Erica Boling (Jun 17, 2008)

Carmen van de Kamp said:


> just a little bit more than a year to wait for you.........


 
Yes, and the countdown has begun!!!!


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Lacey, I went to see how your boy is looking but it said the video was private. Hope all is well.I might be coming down to Jacksonville for the Dec. trial.Archer is close to ready for his one. Just started articles and finishing up on his dumbelll. Jay


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

Hey J....I fixed the video, made it public again - only had it public so that some people here...that "knew" Zane when he was first born could see him again.....almost all grown up 

Archer looked *really* good in both obedience and protection the last time I saw him...If you end up trialing him in Dec and don't have anyone to take pictures/video....let me know...and I'll show up at the trial and take em for ya.


----------



## Jack Martin (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey Lacey, I think he is looking great. He has moved forward since you were up for the Lotus seminar.Not sure why your locking it up.:roll: 
Thanks on Archer, I need to work on some video of his obedience.I will let you kn0w if I an coming .Sure love the pictures you take. Jay


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

I cant get the link to work?


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

